# BREEDERS



## WHITE DOG (Jan 26, 2010)

I'M GOING TO CHECK OUT SOME PUPS THIS WEEKEND. DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT MELLA MALTAS OR SILVER BROOK KENNELS IN WESTERN PA? I'M FROM BUFFALO, ITS ABOUT A 4-5 HOUR DRIVE.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would do a search on these two breeders on this site.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sent you a message.  There are many breeders in NY.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:welcome1: 

Millie of Mellamalta is a good breeder. She is very into her Maltese. I've seen 2 males out of her breeding that did very well on the show circuit. Very pretty dogs. 

Won't share what I know of the other breeder mentioned.  Like Stacy said research her on this forum.

Good luck on your search for the perfect Maltese.

Tina


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are three threads mentioning Silverbrook. Wish you well in your search, and choosing the right breeder and pup for you.  

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...;hl=Silverbrook

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...;hl=Silverbrook

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...;hl=Silverbrook


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 27 2010, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877999


> Here are three threads mentioning Silverbrook. Wish you well in your search, and choosing the right breeder and pup for you.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...;hl=Silverbrook
> 
> ...


There was a more recent and telling thread- but i can't find it!! hopefully it wasn't deleted. It was in regard to selling mix breed puppies.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

STACY, I FOUND IT!!  

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...hl=Silver+Brook


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 27 2010, 12:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877909


> Sent you a message.  There are many breeders in NY.[/B]


I agree. I came accross their names when I was doing my search for a puppy but after doing my research in this forum I quickly decided to look somewhere else. I found a great breeder who is also in PA and I am glad I bought a puppy from her.

Good luck with your search
Dee


----------

